# Vendor suggestions



## tshirtnewb (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm new to the plastisol transfers and I am in the new york area. I wanted to know from the forum users if they have a preferred vendor for plastisol vendors because i dont want to spend a load of $ on samples ordering from every preferred vendors list on tshirtforums. Hopefully your suggestions are from the east side because if i do decide to go with a vendor it will be long term and i can't offord to be paying ridiculous shipping charges


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Samples should be free.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Samples ARE free!!


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i have used versatrans and transfer express and they are both great to deal with.


----------

